
Magic “Nothing Up My Sleeve” Numbers – Computerphile - jasonkostempski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJWwaQm-Exs
======
jasonkostempski
I'm not sure I get the point of this. Couldn't someone pick a number for
nefarious purposes and then possibly workout a simple looking "reason" it was
picked?

